# Straight Blast Gym has out a great new training series - BJJ DVDs



## Bodhisattva (Oct 20, 2008)

*NEW: **SBGi Spring Camp 07 *

In March 2007 the top SBGi coaches gathered in CA to train, and share the cutting edge material that they were working on. This DVD set was the result. This set was shot in documentary fashion, with the intention of giving you the feel of actually being there on the mat. If you have ever wondered what SBGi is all about, this set is for you! 

All of the material covered is unique, and has never been shown before in any other SBGi sets. All of the DVDs feature detailed menus for easy navigation. The entire set is over well over 5 hours long.

See the top SBGi coaches, caught live in their natural environment! Matt Thornton, Luis Guiterrez, Karl Tanswell, John Kavanagh, Steve Whittier, Travis Davison, + More!

                    Disc 1:    70 minutes
                    BJJ warm ups
                    clinch with cloth (grip surfing)
                    BJJ Q & A with SBGi coaches
                    rolling footage

                    Disc 2:     60 minutes
                    butterfly guard attacks
                    BJJ Q & A with Matt

                    Disc 3:    50+ minutes
                    BJJ warm ups
                    MMA clinch off the cage or wall
                    submissions for no gi, or MMA

                    Disc 4:    75 minutes
                    Muay Thai for MMA

                    Disc 5:     67+ minutes
                    the low X guard
                    passing the upright butterfly guard
                    BJJ Q & A with Matt

These can be obtained here:
http://www.straightblastgym.com/store.htm


----------



## jarrod (Oct 21, 2008)

great stuff!  i've always enjoyed the SBG material.

jf


----------



## Bodhisattva (Nov 2, 2008)

jarrod said:


> great stuff!  i've always enjoyed the SBG material.
> 
> jf



Me too! That is why I announced it!  I am really looking forward to this one.  Matt has a serious talent for presenting the information in a manner in which people can easily grasp it and assimilate it into their game..


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 2, 2008)

Is this seris more Self Defense or sport? Just asking.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't know the other instructors but anything with Karl Tanswell and John Kavanagh instructing in is going to be good.


----------



## Nolerama (Nov 3, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Is this seris more Self Defense or sport? Just asking.



I think they keep both the "sport" and SD aspects in mind when going through technique. It's really good stuff.


----------



## Bodhisattva (Nov 16, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Is this seris more Self Defense or sport? Just asking.



If you can't win at sport, you surely won't do well in self defense.

If your skills work in self defense, then you can surely beat me in the easier, safer sportive combat.

If you can finger jab my eye in self defense, then you can use those same skills to punch me in the jaw in boxing.  

If you can crush my windpipe with your hands in self defense, then you can use those same skills to strangle me when submission grappling.

If you can break my kneecap with your feet in self defense, then you can use those same skills to kick my thigh, calf, or ribs in thai boxing.

Most MMA gyms train sportively to develop the athletics ability to apply the techniques against resisting opponents.

Then, to modify that skill to self defense purposes with a small nasty tweak here or there is very simple.

We train MMA at our gym.

But we know how to stomp knees and eye gouge too.

The two aren't exclusive.


----------



## Ybot (Nov 16, 2008)

Bodhisattva said:


> If you can't win at sport, you surely won't do well in self defense.
> 
> If your skills work in self defense, then you can surely beat me in the easier, safer sportive combat.
> 
> ...


While I agree the two aren't exclusive, I have to dissagree that if you can't win in sport then you won't do well in selfdefense.  In some ways sport may (not always) be more challenging and difficult.  You are competing against an opponent of similar experience in your art, and similar weight and age.  That can be extremely challenging compared to dealing with an un-trained opponent on the street.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes, I too found your post provacative (in a good way) but can't fully agree! Sport and self-defense are different but I agree that the skills should largely be fungible between them.


----------



## jarrod (Nov 17, 2008)

for me, sport competition is more difficult.  my worst enemy is my own mind, & having time to think about fighting has never been an asset to me.  the small handful of "real world" altercations i've had (nothing serious enough to really count as self-defense), i was able to keep my cool & do what i needed to.  many of my losses in sport situations are because i freaked myself out, or let the crowd freak me out.

jf


----------



## STL FREESTYLE (Nov 21, 2008)

Bodhisattva said:


> If you can't win at sport, you surely won't do well in self defense.
> 
> If your skills work in self defense, then you can surely beat me in the easier, safer sportive combat.
> 
> ...



So Bodhisattva, what do you guys train at St. Louis Training Circle? Sport of self defense? No one in your gym competes so how do you know that what you are training is good?


----------



## Bodhisattva (Dec 1, 2008)

None of us have competed yet, true.  And I don't know when we will.

How do we know what we're doing is good?  Maybe we don't.

(shrug)

We do have the opportunity to measure ourselves against Straight Blast Gym athletes at camps.  We have had an SBGi Jits instructor from their Canadian gym for training and game-tweaking a couple of times.  Different fighters from different gyms wander through, and we can measure ourselves against them, as well.

Whats most important to me personally? ---> We have fun.  We get a great workout.  Injuries remain few and far between.   I'm not sure any of our members are looking for anything more than that.  I tend to judge our success by how much fun we have, and by our low injury rate.  

You might have a different measure of success.  So long as everyone is having fun and getting a great workout we have met our goals.

But don't think we won't compete someday.

We just haven't yet, and don't know when we will.

And in answer to "What do we train at our gym?"  Fundamentals.  High percentage movements in stand up, clinch and ground.


----------

